# Impatiently waiting 309 :)



## dg_aussie

First post, although I've been reading for a while. 
I am Australian, living in the USA & sponsoring my American husband's 309 Visa.


----------



## NiPa

Hi Dg

Welcome to the forum, there are lot of us in US waiting for the same Visa. If you don't mind you should share your application date, CO assignment date etc, to get a better idea of the time line.

All the best.


----------



## dg_aussie

Here's our timeline..

Application received DC: 11/29/12
Case Officer Assigned: 12/14/12
Medical/FBI/Police received in DC: 1/18/13


----------



## NiPa

Thank you for that Dg. Once you have posted 5 posts in total you will be able to create a timeline as well. The instructions for creating timeline is available in the profile section. You might also want to join Australia America forum which is located in the uncategorised section of Social Forums. The forum consolidates all important threads relates to US-AU queries etc.


----------



## najjur

dg_aussie said:


> Here's our timeline..
> 
> Application received DC: 11/29/12
> Case Officer Assigned: 12/14/12
> Medical/FBI/Police received in DC: 1/18/13


Hi DG we have almost the exact same timeline, it would interesting to see if we have the same CO. I'm the Australian and my husband is the American, I guess we are both in the same situation!


----------



## dg_aussie

najjur said:


> Hi DG we have almost the exact same timeline, it would interesting to see if we have the same CO. I'm the Australian and my husband is the American, I guess we are both in the same situation!


Sounds like it!! Hope we both get good news and that it doesn't take too long. I want to book my flights for August, but not being able to plan anything makes me crazy  keep me posted if you hear anything and I'll do the same!! Good luck!!!


----------



## najjur

August seems like a reasonable time frame, I was hoping my husband would be able to move here sometime in June but that's being super optimistic. Especially now when it's taking way longer than the 5-6 months estimated time frame for visa approval from the DC office. This whole process really does test your patience. I noticed a couple of people got their visas this month so here hoping that we aren't too far off.


----------



## najjur

dg_aussie said:


> Sounds like it!! Hope we both get good news and that it doesn't take too long. I want to book my flights for August, but not being able to plan anything makes me crazy  keep me posted if you hear anything and I'll do the same!! Good luck!!!


Hi Dg my husband got his visa approved! So hopefully you guys will get it pretty soon too. Best of luck


----------



## kttykat

najjur said:


> Hi Dg my husband got his visa approved! So hopefully you guys will get it pretty soon too. Best of luck


Hi Najjur,

What was your timeline exactly? When did you apply?

Kttykat


----------



## dg_aussie

Wow!! Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## bradsterusa

Congradulations!


----------



## dg_aussie

Hi Najjur, Now I am curious if we have the same CO (because no one who does has heard a peep). Either way your approval gives us hope!  Great news!


----------



## najjur

kttykat said:


> Hi Najjur,
> 
> What was your timeline exactly? When did you apply?
> 
> Kttykat


Hi Kttykat
I did do a timeline but cos I haven't posted more than 5 times it wouldn't let me edit my profile to put it on there.

Applied: 4 Dec 2012
CO assigned: 13 Dec 2012
Medicals: 8 Jan 2013
Approved: 26 March 2013


----------



## najjur

Hi DG
Reading from the other thread I gathered that we have different CO. Ours is RM and I guess yours is DN. We were really surprised to hear back, it was very unexpected. Fingers crossed you guys hear from your CO very soon.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Wow we have RM as our CO too! Hopefully we can get approved quickly too. 😁🍀


----------



## jmcd16

Cheesygarcia, when you talk to RM - ask him/her to throw sundry office supplies at DN until he gets the stamps out


----------



## dg_aussie

Oh!! There goes all my hope!  lol


----------



## cheesygarcia

Hi Najjur

Did you hear at all from your CO while you were waiting?


----------



## najjur

cheesygarcia said:


> Hi Najjur
> 
> Did you hear at all from your CO while you were waiting?


Hi cheesygarcia

No word from the CO until we got the email saying the visa was approved. We rang Ottawa to check that they had received the medicals and that's about it.


----------



## cheesygarcia

najjur said:


> Hi cheesygarcia
> 
> No word from the CO until we got the email saying the visa was approved. We rang Ottawa to check that they had received the medicals and that's about it.


I hope we get my husband's visa quickly too! We have the same CO and all the necessary docs and clearances are with her now. We sent a cover letter saying that the app is decision ready after the medicals. We couldn't frontload the medicals cos the doctor here in LA participates in eHealth so we needed the acknowledgement email. My husband got his medicals done yesterday so it's just a waiting game now. &#128522;


----------



## woolfchans

Congrats on getting the approval so soon Najjur. Now it makes even less sense to me as to what order (if there is one) that DC process partner visas.


----------

